# Burton Moto vs Burton Ambush question



## Makuwaido (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi everybody,

I got a question regarding these two boots. I know that the Burton Moto is a very soft boot geared towards beginned-intermediate while the Ambush is stiffer and geared more towards intermediate-advanced. My questions comes from which one would be a better first boot considering these two things:

- This will be my first time ever snowboarding. No previous experience.
- I found a pair of Burton Moto for $100 online and a pair of Ambush for $120+tax on a store here where I live.

From what I've seen the Burton Moto is a great choice to begin with, but would getting the Ambush now thinking long term would be a better choice? Also, would getting a stiffer boot compromise my learning curve? Both are 2014 models and new.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ambush no question.

As long as they fit, fit before anything else.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Nivek said:


> Ambush no question.
> 
> As long as they fit, fit before anything else.


This. 

First pair of boots I bought new were Motos (after riding second hand 32s a size too big) and I sold them after 5 days riding. They are mush, I wouldn't even want them I'm a rental fleet because they simply won't last either.


----------



## Makuwaido (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I went with the Ambush boots. Currently wearing them at home to get them to pack out. They were a little tight that I was getting my pinky toes go numb at first, but that is gone too. The miracles a hair dryer can do (dont tell my wife  )


----------

